# "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Palmdale (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Klar ist der neue Prozessor von AMD ein viraler Hit - manche flippen ja förmlich aus und bestellen Hardware vor als gäbe es sie ab Donnerstag nicht mehr oder wäre eine limited edition 

Doch bei Grafikkarten gibt es nur zwei Akteure im dGPU Markt und hier dominiert wohl eher Nvidia. Die Veröffentlichung der "Ti" will wohl überlegt sein und man darf annehmen, dass man keine "Angst" hat - woher diese emotionale Kacke immer bei Hardware kommt, ist mir bis heute schleierhaft. 

Die Leistung mit der Titan und dem entsprechenden Preis gibt es ja schon seit geraumer Zeit, die 1080 und 1070 haben ihre Aufrüstwilligen gefunden, doch die bisherigen Ti Besitzer (mich eingeschlossen) hat es bisher nicht gereizt, umzusteigen. Der Zugewinn zur 1080 war minimal und die Titan schleppt unnötigen Ballast mit, den man dazu noch bezahlen muss. AMD ist für mich eigentlich keine Wahl, da mein Monitor mit 165hz und G-Sync mich auf Nvidia festlegt - eine Entscheidung, die ich bisher nicht bereute, ein Besitzer mit Freesync und AMD Karte wohl ebenso nicht. Die Situation ist, wie sie leider ist.

Dazu noch das Fehlen jedweder Custom-Modelle, die für mich immer die erste Wahl sind. Sollte sich es so herauskristallisieren, dass zunächst wieder die FE erscheint, so kann ich gerne auf die entsprechenden Customs warten. Nichts geht über konkurrierende Modelle, um die Krone in Leistung/Ruhe zu erreichen - dafür geb ich gern ein paar Euro mehr aus, denn im gehobenen Alter verzichtet man gerne auf Blingbling und genießt stattdessen die Ruhe.

Mal sehen, was uns dann kommende Woche ins Haus steht!


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ...  ist ja nun keine Überraschung, der Chip ist längst in gut gereifter  Produktion und seit der Titan X-P auch im Verkauf. Vermutlich wird  Nvidia die Preis-Lücke zwischen den 789 und 1.359 Euro für GTX 1080 und  Titan X-P "mittig" auffüllen: Wie klingen 1.100 Euro für Sie? Für mich  klingen sie nach Vega.  [Quelle: PC Games Hardware]



Hänge mich hier mal an. Deswegen bin ich beim Thema 1080Ti eher desinteressiert als gespannt und freue mich auf AMDs Gegenpart zur 1080.


----------



## Rubmary (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Preisschild wird für Reseller $899 und für die "Founders Edition" $999, schätze ich für die Präsentation. Somit wird die Karte wohl für um die 1100€ in Europe in den Regalen landen :/


----------



## Rolk (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich bin mit Dr. Spille ganz auf einer Linie. Kurz und prägnant.


----------



## chaotium (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mal schauen, ich habe scon 1000 Euro für die KFA HOF 980Ti bezahlt. Sie musste extra nach DE importiert werden.
Den Preis zahl ich nicht für ne 1080TI. Bei mir ist ab 850 schluss


----------



## XXTREME (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für* mich *ein uninteressantes Stück Hardware da wohl preislich max oversized .


----------



## MiezeMatze (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

DIe lohnt nur wenn sie gut übertaktbar ist.
Der Abstand zischen einer TitanxP und einer ordentlichen Cutstom 1080 ist gerade in und um  4k rum... nicht so groß das man da sinnvoll was dazwischen ansiedeln kann.
Das upgrade damals von der 980 zur 980ti bzw. der Abstand zwischen 980 zur Titan X erschien mir größer.


Aber man merkt schon das zb für Wildlands am Rädchen gedreht wird damit man etwas über 1080 braucht ^^


Der Benchmark läuft auf 3k ultra mit extra tiefenschärfe auf 45Fps.
Das game mit 60 (im Flieger) bis 40 bei manchen Fahrszenen und im mittel so mit 50Fps... und ist dafür überraschend smooth.

Aber n bissel mehr dürfte schon drin sein.
Wenn ne Titan X Pascal-oc in 4k auf very high statt ultra nichtmal ordentlich läuft ist das mit der Ti auch nicht drin


----------



## chaotium (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was ist 3K?

EDIT: 1000 Post \O/


----------



## yojinboFFX (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wenn jetzt die Titanen und Ti HighEnd sind ,die 1080 obere Mittelklasse-die 1070 Mittelklasse...dann ist die 1060 wohl Einsteigerklasse für 250-300 Euro.
Alles richtig gemacht Nvidia-Der Kunde freut sich über ein Schnäppchen,wenn´s denn 3-stellig bleibt!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Ryle (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich denk, dass die Karten auch bei 800€ starten werden und je nach Custom dann bis an die 999 gehen. Vierstellig wäre wohl zu abschreckend, das wird Nvidia auch wissen. Eventuell wird die Titan XP auch eingestellt und 1:1 durch eine Titan Black ersetzt. Würde zumindest Sinn machen, inzwischen sollte die Ausbeute ja gut genug sein und da die Titan XP schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr verfügbar ist, würde das sogar Sinn machen.


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der Monat Februar steht für Reinigung/Erneuerung und ist Vorbote für den Frühling, wenn alles erwacht. Das trifft dieses Jahr auch auf den PC-Markt zu, es ist fast wie ein Neuanfang. 2017 bleibt alles anders.


----------



## chaotium (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt die Titanen und Ti HighEnd sind ,die 1080 obere Mittelklasse-die 1070 Mittelklasse...dann ist die 1060 wohl Einsteigerklasse für 250-300 Euro.
> Alles richtig gemacht Nvidia-Der Kunde freut sich über ein Schnäppchen,wenn´s denn 3-stellig bleibt!
> Gruß Yojinbo



Für mich ist die Titan Enthusiast, die TI High End, die 1080 obere Mittelklasse, die 1070 Mainstream und die 1060 Einsteigerklasse ^^


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

ich würde mir darüber gar keine Gedanken machen, da ich von den folgenden2 Punkten ausgehe

1) Die 1080ti wird in einem Preissegment sein das für die meisten sowieso nicht in Frage kommt ( es sitzt nicht bei vielen die Kohle locker)

2) Vega wird für die 1080ti mit Sicherheit kein Konkurenzprodukt werden. Das würde mich sehr wundern

Ich für meinen Teil bin derzeit gut bedient und hoffe ich werde bei der 1080ti nicht schwach (AMD ist keine Lösung da G-Sync Monitor) da ich eigentlich garkeine Lust habe soviel Geld in eine 1080ti zu investieren. Aber vielleicht wird es ja diesmal Preislich wirklich der Hammer, würde alledings auch bedeuten das die 1080 sehr stark an wert verliert zum Verkauf.


----------



## ReVan1199 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Titan Enthusiast, die TI High End, die 1080 obere Mittelklasse, die 1070 Mainstream und die 1060 Einsteigerklasse ^^



Kommt halt immer drauf an, von was man ausgeht( Preis oder Chip, etc.).^^


----------



## yojinboFFX (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Eine Klasse über HighEnd verbietet sich anhand des Namens-Ich bin zwar schlecht in Englisch-aber was kann über HighEnd sein? Doppelhighend oder Highender?
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## gecan (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

der raff scheint vernünftig zu denken !

absolut sicher wird nv für 1080ti mit bis zu 1000€ verlagen wenn sie es versuchen noch vor vega auf den markt zu bringen, das ganze sagt dann alles wieso weshalb und warum 

aber leute geduldet euch bis vega, denn dann gibts ein ordentliches preisleistung von vega !!! 

dann schauen wir doch mal, falls nv tatsächlich die 1080ti noch vor vega bringen sollte, ob nv für die 1080ti nach vega noch so viel verlagen wird...

und wenn nv es geschafft hat die 1080ti noch vor vega bis ca 1000€ zu vermaschen (lach) ziehl erreicht und mega glücklich und die dazugehörigen die beteiligt usw waren sehr treu und großzügig wie sonst immer der fall seit titan 1.


----------



## ZuitUp (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Meine 780Ti kommt mittlerweile an ihre Grenzen, da ich so gut wie alle etwas "ältere" Spiele in meiner Steambibliothek durch habe. 
Für aktuelle Games müsste ich ja doch trotz G-Sync die Einstellungen schmerzhaft nach unten korrigieren.
Würde gerne auf die 1080Ti upgraden aber nur für maximal 850€, schließlich müsste ich dann noch 2 -3 neuere Spiele mit einkalkulieren :/

Ich hoffe AMD kündigt demnächst noch was gutes an, über etwas mehr Konkurrenz würde ich mich sehr freuen ^^


----------



## BosnaMaster (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mehr Konkurrenz schadet sicher nicht vor allem was Preise angeht.

Das allerdings Vega gut wird oder eben nicht, kann man aus der 1080 TI schlecht ablesen. nVidia ist sich aber sicher das AMD nicht viel entgegen setzen kann.

Die Titan XP ist ja nicht mal ein Vollausbau. Deshalb ist mann seiner Sache sicher. 

Für mich eher Ende Jahr ein möglicher Upgrade auf 1080 TI, da G Sync Monitor kommt für mich Vega nicht in Frage. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty2580 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die 1080 ti hat ihre Berechtigung, und wird auch Käufer finden.
Selbst hier im Forum schreiben viele, dass sie auf diese GPU gewartet haben, und sie kaufen werden.

Bis zu den ersten Geforce basierend auf Volta wird die 1080ti für die nächsten Monate, vielleicht so gar über ein Jahr lang, die einzig neue GPU von Nvidia bleiben.
Der Rest läuft im Programm einfach weiter bis 2018.

Mich interessiert das oc-Potential der 1080ti, und die Custom-Designs dafür.


Wobei ist selbst High-End wie noch bei der 5xx Series (Fermi GTX 580) üblich, nur bis höchstens 500€ kaufen würde.
Eigentlich ist meine Schmerzgrenze irgendwo zwischen 250-300€.
Ich würde also wie bei der GTX 580 erst einmal warten, bis sich die Preise bei 400€ einpendeln.

Nvidia hat die Preisstruktur extrem nach Oben verschoben, so dass eine 1060 heute so viel kostet wie eine 560ti.
Jetzt muss "nur" noch mein Chef auch mein Gehalt mehr als verdoppeln, damit ich wieder mithalten kann. ^^
Da hat sich aber leider seit Fermi-Zeiten nicht so viel verändert.
Gehaltserhöhungen wurden bei mir durch höhere Miete, Stromkosten, u.s.w. kompensiert.


----------



## Bevier (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Aus rein technischer Sicht ist Vega weitaus spannender als eine 1080 Ti. Bei Ersterer kann man nur raten, was sie leisten könnte, bei Letzterer wird es keine großen Überraschungen geben. Sie liegt garantiert @Stock ziemlich mittig zwischen 1080 und Titan X, werksübertaktete Customs werden vorraussichtlich die Titan X überflügeln. Ist halt ein bekannter Chip ohne große Fragezeichen (höchstens noch Takt und Shaderzahl). Vega kann hingegen alles sein, vom absoluten Flop bis zum unschlagbar günstigen Titankiller...


----------



## gecan (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

absolten flop kannste schon mal wegstreichen 

also es kann und wird nur toppen in sache preisleistung


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Eine Klasse über HighEnd verbietet sich anhand des Namens-Ich bin zwar schlecht in Englisch-aber was kann über HighEnd sein? Doppelhighend oder Highender?
> Gruß Yojinbo



Gott! 

Aus dem Griechischen 'enthousiasmós' = "Besessenheit durch Gott" abgeleitet, der Enthusiast, also ursprünglich eine von Gott besessene Person.


----------



## Eckism (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich halte 1080€ in Ordnung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

weckt mich wenns die Volta XX70 gibt

oder nen bezahlbaren Vega auf Titan XP Niveau


----------



## b1te (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich stelle mal eine vage Vermutung auf: Nvidia ist es gerade ziemlich egal, was AMDs GPU-Sparte macht. Vielmehr sieht Nvidia, dass es gerade einen mega Hype um Ryzen gibt und das in Kürze viele User ihre neuen 8-Core-HighEnd-Gaming-Maschinen aufbauen werden, die auch noch wesentlich günstiger ausfallen, als man zunächst vermuten konnte. 
Wie nutzt dieser Hype nun Nvidia? Man stellt einfach gleichzeitig eine super dolle, extrem schnelle 1080Ti vor. O.g. Gamer brauchen ja auch ne Grafikkarte für ihr neues System! Und da sie ja beim Ryzen-System "gefühlte" 100-200 Euro gespart haben und dieses Budget jetzt über haben, wird dann eben in eine 1080Ti statt eine 1080 investiert...


----------



## buggs001 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich denke die ti's liegen schon Palettenweise herum und warten nur mehr auf den Startschuss zur Auslieferung.

Den Vorgriff von nvidia finde ich schlau.
Alle die warten, um wie in der Vergangenheit die Titanleistung um etwas weniger Euros zu bekommen, kann man nun bedienen.
Derzeit gibts es auch noch keinerlei Konkurrenz seitens AMD.
Und bis Vega dann letztendlich kommt, hat nvidia schon einen Teil der Highenduser ins grüne Lager geholt.


----------



## restX3 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Titan Enthusiast, die TI High End, die 1080 obere Mittelklasse, die 1070 Mainstream und die 1060 Einsteigerklasse ^^



Wenn Volta kommt sind das dann alles low-end Karten?


----------



## Pikachu0077 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Sollte die 1080 ti mehr als 850€ kosten werde ich auf die Vega warten.
Mir persönlich würde es reichen wenn die neue Vega Leitungsmäßig
ziemlich nahe der 1080 ti liegen würde.
Aber 1000€ für die 1080 ti ist für mich Abzockerei....
wird Zeit das die Konkurenz entlich aus den Startlöchern kommt!


----------



## Contragen (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Kennt einer Wayne?


----------



## Mephisto_xD (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Titan Enthusiast, die TI High End, die 1080 obere Mittelklasse, die 1070 Mainstream und die 1060 Einsteigerklasse ^^



Und die 1050 Ti und drunter ist dann Holzklasse, oder was?

Eieiei, und da wundert man sich, dass Konsoleros behaupten PC-Gaming wäre unbezahlbar. Wenn die Einsteigerklasse bei 300€ anfängt?

An der Chipgröße die Einstufung festzumachen macht irgendwie nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## rum (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

War zu erwarten, passt zu NVidia, irgendwie.
Gut, dass im Thema bereits Zweifel an der Kauf-Vernunft geltend gemacht wurde bezüglich dem kurz danach erscheinenden Konkurrenzprodukt.
NVidia ist aber auch nicht blöd.
Das führt mich persönlich zum Schluß, dass NVidia irgendwas drängelt .. 
.. sei es drum.
Mich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## scully1234 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



gecan schrieb:


> absolut sicher wird nv für 1080ti mit bis zu 1000€ verlagen wenn sie es versuchen noch vor vega auf den markt zu bringen, das ganze sagt dann alles wieso weshalb und warum
> .



Immer die gleichen Sprüche, die habt ihr doch auch schon zu Polaris Zeiten gebracht, und gedacht das das damit zusammen hängt

Kurzschlussreaktion,Panik,noch mal schnell Geld machen.... und was war dann?

Ein paar gehypte Polaris Fans ,meinten gar das sie die Titan X "zerstört"

Ich würde mich ja irgendwann mit so Prognosen zurück halten, wenn die Glaskugel nachweislich, schon mehrere Male kaputt war diesbezüglich


----------



## Hogan (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Viele haben gesagt, die 1080 lohnt sich für sie nicht. Wenn jetzt die TI kommt, erwägen es vllt. doch einige. Ich denke, nvidia will einfach noch richtig Kohle einfahren, so lange es noch geht. Wenn VEGA nämlich in ähnliche (Leistungs-)Regionen vorstößt, wirds schwer mit den Mondpreisen.


----------



## scully1234 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Hogan schrieb:


> VEGA nämlich in ähnliche (Leistungs-)Regionen vorstößt, wirds schwer mit den Mondpreisen.



Tja



> @Carsten Spille
> Wie klingen 1.100 Euro für Sie? Für mich klingen sie nach Vega.




Da ist wohl jemand realistischer als manche Träumer, die glauben ein 500mm² Chip mit HBM2 bestückt, wird ein Aldi Schnäppchen


----------



## BosnaMaster (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Hogan schrieb:


> Viele haben gesagt, die 1080 lohnt sich für sie nicht. Wenn jetzt die TI kommt, erwägen es vllt. doch einige. Ich denke, nvidia will einfach noch richtig Kohle einfahren, so lange es noch geht. Wenn VEGA nämlich in ähnliche (Leistungs-)Regionen vorstößt, wirds schwer mit den Mondpreisen.


Wird denn die RX480 verschenkt? Vergleiche ich RX480 vs GTX 1060 ähnliche Leistung, gleiche Customs, gibt es in der Schweiz Unterschiede von CHF 20.--.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Titanultra (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Hogan schrieb:


> Viele haben gesagt, die 1080 lohnt sich für sie nicht. Wenn jetzt die TI kommt, erwägen es vllt. doch einige. Ich denke, nvidia will einfach noch richtig Kohle einfahren, so lange es noch geht. Wenn VEGA nämlich in ähnliche (Leistungs-)Regionen vorstößt, wirds schwer mit den Mondpreisen.



Ein Unternehmen will Geld verdienen, ganz ganz böse


----------



## Heumond (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Weder Entwicklungskosten, noch Rohstoffkosten, noch Transportkosten, noch Fertigungskosten noch der Dollarkurs steigt. Wie können es Unternehmen wie Nvidia oder Intel da nur wagen für ihre konkurrenzlosen Produkte mehr Geld zu verlangen als noch vor 5 oder 10 Jahren. Absolute Frechheit, jetzt muss ich schon an der Butter sparen um mit mein highend Produkt leisten zu können


----------



## scully1234 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Wird denn die RX480 verschenkt? Vergleiche ich RX480 vs GTX 1060 ähnliche Leistung, gleiche Customs, gibt es in der Schweiz Unterschiede von CHF 20.--.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Das ist das worauf du bei solchen Diskussionen bisher nur schweigen im Wald erntest, wenn du die einzelnen Leistungsklassen abfragst, die in direkter Konkurrenz zueinander stehen.

Denn da fallen dann natürlich die "schlagkräftigen" Argumente von der Preistreiberei plötzlich auf Null ab,weil das Produkt vom Mitbewerber im ähnlichem Rahmen liegt

Aber weil Nvidia ihre Alleinstellungsprodukte ab GTX 1080 aufwärts eben nicht für sozialistische Allmosen verschleudert sind sie natürlich im Fokus


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich wird es in dieser Generation keine GTX1080Ti geben. Nicht weil ich mit dem Preis Probleme hätte, sondern weil mir die GTX1080 vollkommen reicht für 1440P.

Außerdem habe ich in letzter Zeit einiges an PS4-Spielen geschossen, denen ich erstmal mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken will.

Sollte mich dieses Jahr noch der Basteltrieb drangsalieren, wird es in einem reinen AMD-System enden. Ryzen und Vega für einen Zweitrechner, um zu sehen was die "andere Seite" so abzuliefern in der Lage ist.
Das reizt mich mehr als eine Grafikkarte, für die ich nur im 4K Gaming einen richtiggehenden Nutzen sehe. Und 4K Gaming interessiere ich mich aktuell nicht wirklich. Ich kann Schieberegler bedienen und erreiche so ausreichend Frames bei ansprechender Optik. Da ich beim Spielen sowieso auf OSDs verzichte, können mich die Zahlen nicht irritieren und dank GSnyc merke ich noch nicht mal allzuviel, wenn die FPS mal unter die "magischen" 60 fallen. Bin aus der Vergangenheit schlimmeres gewohnt und hatte trotzdem Spaß beim spielen.
Und Multiplayerspiele sind schon seit Jahren nicht mehr mein Focus.

So habe ich dann auch für jedes Game in WQHD (Freesync-Monitor dann auch  mit eingeplant) das jeweils richtige System vor Ort. Der AMD-Rechner  wird dann auch Win 10 bekommen, aber ein reiner Gamingrechner bleiben.  Operativ bleibe ich bei Windows 7 bis 2020.

Die GTX1080 hat mich von der Leistung dazu gebracht auf WQHD umzusteigen und da werde ich ersteinmal eine Weile verweilen.


----------



## yojinboFFX (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Von mir aus kauft Euch jedes Jahr die next Gen-Next teurere Graka.Nur habt Ihr "Entusiasten" den Markt für normale Mittelklassekäufer mit Eurem Preisabnickverhalten kaputt gemacht.Und rafft es nicht und verteidigt seit der ersten Titan Nvidias Preispolitik.Und ab da gehts auch Leute wie mich was an: Weil das Geld, was der normale Gamer für ne GRAKA ausgibt, reicht heute noch für Einsteigerkarten.
Und wenn dann wieder kommt:Hobby kostet nun mal...kann ich nur sagen: mein Hobby ist Gaming und nicht Grafikkartenstecking!
Also danke noch mal für die Grafikkartenpreise, die Ihr mit zu verantworten habt!
Sanfte Grüße Yojinbo


----------



## Mitch2211 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bin ebenfalls gespannt auf die GTX 1080Ti, da ich selber auch noch ein Nutzer der GTX 980Ti bin. Der Preis ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. Als Mitarbeiter einer IT-Firma muss ich ja meinen jährlichen 1000€ Gutschein für Elektronikartikel irgendwie "sinnvoll" verbraten.  
...Ein neuer Ikea Tisch der genügend Platz für einen zweiten 27" Monitor hat (dann endlich 4k) ist auch schon da. Fehlt also nur noch eine GTX 1080Ti von EVGA und ein entsprechender 4k Monitor ^^


----------



## Mitch2211 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Von mir aus kauft Euch jedes Jahr die next Gen-Next teurere Graka.Nur habt Ihr "Entusiasten" den Markt für normale Mittelklassekäufer mit Eurem Preisabnickverhalten kaputt gemacht.Und rafft es nicht und verteidigt seit der ersten Titan Nvidias Preispolitik.Und ab da gehts auch Leute wie mich was an: Weil das Geld, was der normale Gamer für ne GRAKA ausgibt, reicht heute noch für Einsteigerkarten.
> Und wenn dann wieder kommt:Hobby kostet nun mal...kann ich nur sagen: mein Hobby ist Gaming und nicht Grafikkartenstecking!
> Also danke noch mal für die Grafikkartenpreise, die Ihr mit zu verantworten habt!
> Sanfte Grüße Yojinbo



Hast du dir mal angesehen, wie viele GTX 1060 und RX 480 verkauft werden im Vergleich zur GTX 1080? Solange du nicht aktuelle Spiele auf 4k spielen willst, reicht eine GTX 1060 oder RX480 für jeden normalen Nutzer aus und ist mit unter 300€ auch fair bemessen. Vor ein paar Jahren war Full HD noch das unerreichbare Non-Plus-Ultra. Da musstest du ebenfalls dick in die Tasche greifen um darauf deine Spiele flüssig zu spielen.  Heute schafft das jede Karte für unter 200€.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Von mir aus kauft Euch jedes Jahr die next Gen-Next teurere Graka.Nur habt Ihr "Entusiasten" den Markt für normale Mittelklassekäufer mit Eurem Preisabnickverhalten kaputt gemacht.Und rafft es nicht und verteidigt seit der ersten Titan Nvidias Preispolitik.Und ab da gehts auch Leute wie mich was an: Weil das Geld, was der normale Gamer für ne GRAKA ausgibt, reicht heute noch für Einsteigerkarten.
> Und wenn dann wieder kommt:Hobby kostet nun mal...kann ich nur sagen: mein Hobby ist Gaming und nicht Grafikkartenstecking!
> Also danke noch mal für die Grafikkartenpreise, die Ihr mit zu verantworten habt!
> Sanfte Grüße Yojinbo



Ja, genau. All die Ferrari Käufer ruinieren den Auto-Markt für den Wald- und Wiesengolf-Käufer. Oder wie ist das?

Sorry, aber Deine Argumentation macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## scully1234 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Also danke noch mal für die Grafikkartenpreise, die Ihr mit zu verantworten habt!
> Sanfte Grüße Yojinbo



Bitteschön und das hab ich wohl dann schon verbockt als ich mir im Jahre 2000 die 1500 DM teure Geforce 2 Ultra gekauft habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber danke für die Aufklärung, fühl mich betroffen ,das du dir seit 2000 keine Midrange Graka mehr leisten kannst,wegen der Masse an Enthusiasten


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Von mir aus kauft Euch jedes Jahr die next Gen-Next teurere Graka.Nur habt Ihr "Entusiasten" den Markt für normale Mittelklassekäufer mit Eurem Preisabnickverhalten kaputt gemacht.Und rafft es nicht und verteidigt seit der ersten Titan Nvidias Preispolitik.Und ab da gehts auch Leute wie mich was an: Weil das Geld, was der normale Gamer für ne GRAKA ausgibt, reicht heute noch für Einsteigerkarten.
> Und wenn dann wieder kommt:Hobby kostet nun mal...kann ich nur sagen: mein Hobby ist Gaming und nicht Grafikkartenstecking!
> Also danke noch mal für die Grafikkartenpreise, die Ihr mit zu verantworten habt!
> Sanfte Grüße Yojinbo



Äh, wer hat dann bitte die "überteuerten" Einsteiger und Midclass-Karten nicht in den Regalen liegen lassen .... waren wir das auch? Was meinst du was passieren würde, wenn diese Karten wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben?

Nun denk noch mal vorsichtig darüber nach, wer hier die preislichen Signale gesetzt hat. Die paar Leute die Enthusiastenkarten gekauft haben, oder die Masse an Leuten, die trotz höherer Preise zu den Einsteiger- und Midclasskarten gegriffen haben.


----------



## kisslessvirgin (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wie klingen 1100€ für sie? Für mich klingen sie nach Vega. Gut gesagt  Schon verrückte Preisregionen. Gefühlt hatte man in den Regionen eher die Profikarten für Workstations im Kopf, obwohl die Preise noch wesentlich weiter nach oben gehen. Gott waren das Zeiten zur HD 5870. Preiskampf ohne Ende.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nun denk noch mal vorsichtig darüber nach, wer hier die preislichen Signale gesetzt hat. Die paar Leute die Enthusiastenkarten gekauft haben, oder die Masse an Leuten, die trotz höherer Preise zu den Einsteiger- und Midclasskarten gegriffen haben.



Findest Du also eine RX480 und GTX 1060 zu teuer?


----------



## scully1234 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



kisslessvirgin schrieb:


> Schon verrückte Preisregionen. Gefühlt hatte man in den Regionen eher die Profikarten für Workstations im Kopf,.



Inflationsbereinigt dürften 1500 DM heute auch in "verückte" Preisregionen rücken, und da ist der Rohstoffmarkt zur Herstellung, und der ebenso höhere Aufwand mit jedem Shrinkprozess nicht mit eingepreist


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Findest Du also eine RX480 und GTX 1060 zu teuer?



Ich? Nein, denn es ist nunmal so, dass alles mit der Zeit im Preis steigt. Rohstoffe, Fertigungsverfahren, Transportkosten  sind in den letzten Jahren stetig gestiegen. Wer da annimmt, die Hersteller hätten was zu verschenken lebt in einer alternativen Zeitlinie.
Außerdem vergessen viele, dass der Euro seit der letzten Generation Grafikkarten eine Talfahrt hingelegt hat.

Wenn man dann noch ins Kalkühl zieht wie die Gehälter in der gleichen Zeit gestiegen sind, dann kommt man eigentlich auf einen recht angemessenen Preis .... Aber das will sie Geiz ist Geil-Gesellschaft wohl nicht so gerne sehen. 
Sie wollen zwar mehr Geld verdienen, aber bloß nicht mehr zahlen.



kisslessvirgin schrieb:


> Wie klingen 1100€ für sie? Für mich klingen sie nach Vega. Gut gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kennst die Preisgestalltung von Vega also? AMD wird sich nicht lumpen lassen, wenn sie gegen die entsprechenden nVidia-Karten gut darstehen. Es wird sicher nicht so laufen wie bei Ryzen, wer davon träumt wird ein böses Erwachen erleben.


----------



## Heumond (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es mag ja sicherlich sein das eine Karte bis sie im Laden liegt heute viel mehr gekostet hat als eine Karte vor 10 Jahren, allerdings wurde der Preis für jede Leistungsklasse anfangs festgelegt und wenn man sich jetzt nicht daran hält ist es zwangsläufig reine Abzocke. Ich jedenfalls erwarte große Leistungssprünge zum immer gleichen Preis, auch die nächsten 100 Jahre und auch noch wenn kaum noch Gold nicht in Elektronik oder Schmuck verbaut ist.
Ich für meinen Teil habe mich lediglich für eine 1070 entschieden für etwa über 400€, ich würde trotzdem nicht sagen der Preis der darüber liegenden Karten nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Den Preis muss schon jeder mit seinem Einkommen oder Bedarf rechtfertigen.


----------



## scully1234 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Heumond schrieb:


> , allerdings wurde der Preis für jede Leistungsklasse anfangs festgelegt .



Das würde aber schnell Kartellwächter auf den Plan rufen, also nein, Wettbewerb bleibt Wettbewerb, da ist und war nie was in Stein gemeiselt.

Mag sein das man sich hinter den Kulissen vielleicht pi mal Daumen auf einen unteren Grenzwert geeinigt hat,allerdings wäre das ein gefährliches Spiel mit dem Feuer,für die zwei verbliebenen Hersteller im Markt 

Genauso gut könnte es passieren ,das nächsten Monat die Titan X auf Deckung der Herstellungskosten sinken würde,falls hypothetisch gesehen,von der anderen Seite die Weichen dazu gestellt würden


----------



## BosnaMaster (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: &quot;Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ...&quot; - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe für die GTX 1070 Strix 08 Gaming in einer Aktion bei Digitec umgerechnet +- 440€ bezahlt...

Nach dem ich nach langer Zeit wieder zur PC zurück bin.  Ich würde das Geld ohne Sekunde nachzudenken wieder zahlen. Mit WQHD und G Sync macht das einfach super Spass.

Mag mich noch erinnern als der erste Pentium 200 MMX kam, mit Board hat der über CHF 1000.-- gekostet. xD Ist aber um die 20 Jahre zurück, da war ich 14 oder 15. Was musste ich für die Kohle betteln bei Papi. lol

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heumond (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Das würde aber schnell Kartellwächter auf den Plan rufen, also nein, Wettbewerb bleibt Wettbewerb, da ist und war nie was in Stein gemeiselt.


Ach entschuldige ich habe mich an Ironie versucht aber die ist im Netz nicht immer ganz so leicht rüber zu bringen. Ich bin auch ganz klar der Meinung nur weil Leistungsklasse XY vor 1; 5 oder 10 Jahren mal XY Euro gekostet hat, kann man diesen Preis nicht für immer als gegeben betrachten. Ein Unternehmen wie Nvidia hat alle erdenklichen und unerdenklichen kosten zu tragen und der enthusiasten Käuferbereich wird wahrscheinlich nur sehr langsam größer. Irgendwie möchte man halt seine Kosten deckeln und dann auch Gewinn machen.


----------



## scully1234 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ja das mit der lieben Ironie oder dem schwarzen Humor kann leicht mal missverstanden werden


----------



## niken (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Nur mal zum spasss. könnte es sein das nvidia die titan einstellt und die 1080ti als 
vollausbau bringt. die XX80ti würde dann den titan platz einnehmen in der kette.
 Dann die 11xx serie mit dem hmb oder wie er genannt wird bringt und jetzt die 
sau nochmals zu schlachten? dann wäre aber locker 1500 € fällig . 
selbst hab ich 780 ti und in meinem neuem rechner die 980 ti aber das wird immer
mehr zur abzocke. der wechsel machte noch sinn wegen dem ram aber ob der 
anstehende sinn macht bleibt völlig offen.


----------



## frozenvein (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Da ich kürzlich wegen Defekt meiner GTX 780 aufrüsten musste ( GTX 1070 ), werde ich wahrscheinlich locker wieder 1-2 Jahre damit aushalten bevor ich mir ne neue zuleg.
Finds nur schade dass die 780 nicht nochn bisl länger ausgehalten hatte, hätte mir wahrscheinlich sonst ne vega gegönnt, aber die Power musste her...
Die 1080ti kommt erstens sowieso schon viel zu spät und 2tens ist Pascal sowieso nur Abzocke von Nvidia, eine TITANX (P) bringen wo der Chip nichtmal der vollausbau ist...
Da wird ganz klassisch die Kuh gleich 2mal gemolken^^ 
Ich denke die 1080ti bekommt den eigentlichen TITANX (P) Chip draufgedrückt nur mit weniger speicher, dann können sie die nächste Titan dann vlt ja mal mit dem vollausbau bringen.
Preislich wird die 1080ti dann bei mindenstens 1000€ landen, ist ja nen titanchip mit weniger speicher...
so kann Nvidia dann auch gleich die neue titan wieder für 1300€ raushauen...


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



niken schrieb:


> Nur mal zum spasss. könnte es sein das nvidia die titan einstellt und die 1080ti als
> vollausbau bringt.



Nein, der Vollausbau ist für die Quadros vorbehalten. Wenn sie die GTX1080Ti auf den Markt werfen, handelt es sich um die Verwertung von defekten Chips ... Je größer die Chipfläche um so mehr "schlechte" Chips hast du. Selbst die Titan XP ist ja schon ein teildefekter Chip.
Die GTX1080Ti ist eine gute Gelegenheit die noch defekteren Chips einer sinnvollen Verwendung zuzuführen. Sprich auf dem Chip darf noch etwas mehr defekt sein um als GTX1080Ti durchzugehen.


----------



## JayR91 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich? Nein, denn es ist nunmal so, dass alles mit der Zeit im Preis steigt. Rohstoffe, Fertigungsverfahren, Transportkosten  sind in den letzten Jahren stetig gestiegen. Wer da annimmt, die Hersteller hätten was zu verschenken lebt in einer alternativen Zeitlinie.
> Außerdem vergessen viele, dass der Euro seit der letzten Generation Grafikkarten eine Talfahrt hingelegt hat.
> 
> Wenn man dann noch ins Kalkühl zieht wie die Gehälter in der gleichen Zeit gestiegen sind, dann kommt man eigentlich auf einen recht angemessenen Preis .... Aber das will sie Geiz ist Geil-Gesellschaft wohl nicht so gerne sehen.
> ...


Meine 980 ti kurz nach Release gekauft=740 Euro. Wenn die 1080Ti mit 1000 Euro kommt, sind also die Fertigungskosten(Rohstofe,Transport,Mitarbeiter) um ca 300 Euro in 1 1/2 Jahren gestiegen?
Es ist klar das Preise steigen wegen erhöhten Kostenaufwand, ab er ganz bestimmt nicht über 30% in 1 1/2 Jahren!


----------



## matty2580 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Diese Kosten können gar nicht so extrem gestiegen sein, da Nvidias Margen, also der Verdienst pro Chip, in den letzten Jahren stark gestiegen ist.
Seit Kepler gab es nicht eine News zu den Quartalszahlen von Nvidia, wo nicht wieder eine neue Rekordmarge verkündet wurde.

Abgesehen davon wäre es schön, wenn sich die Diskussion wieder um die 1080ti aus technischer Sicht drehen würde.
Irgendwie mutiert fast jeder Nvidia-Thread in eine Preisdiskussion.

Macht den Quatsch doch einfach nicht mit wenn es euch stört.
Ich setze mir eine Preisgrenze. Und wenn neue GPUs in dem Bereich nicht mehr Leistung bieten als ich schon habe/will, dann wird halt nicht gekauft.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Meine 980 ti kurz nach Release gekauft=740 Euro. Wenn die 1080Ti mit 1000 Euro kommt, sind also die Fertigungskosten(Rohstofe,Transport,Mitarbeiter) um ca 300 Euro in 1 1/2 Jahren gestiegen?
> Es ist klar das Preise steigen wegen erhöhten Kostenaufwand, ab er ganz bestimmt nicht über 30% in 1 1/2 Jahren!



Es wird hier wild über den Preis spekuliert und auf Grund dessen NVidia kritisiert 

Ich gehe, wie schon vorher geschrieben, davon aus, dass die 1080Ti nicht mehr als $50 teurer sein wird, wie die 980Ti bei Release. Aber es wird eventuell wieder eine überteuerte FE geben und der Euro-Preis wird wegen des schlechteren Kurses ebenfalls höher ausfallen. Das ist ein Faktor, den Du in Deiner Liste komplett übersehen hast.


----------



## scully1234 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Diese Kosten können gar nicht so extrem gestiegen sein, da Nvidias Margen, also der Verdienst pro Chip, in den letzten Jahren stark gestiegen ist.
> .


Was weniger verwunderlich ist ,wenn man sich ansieht, wie viel Prozent des Portfolios sprichwörtlich außerhalb der Wertung läuft ,für normalen Wettbewerb.

Weil sich dort Nvidia nur selbst kannibalisieren könnte,treibt das mit zunehmenden Abstand folglich auch die Margen, in immer neue Höhen

Nimmst du nur den Teil in die Wertung auf, der sich mit Produkten der Konkurrenz misst, wirst du auch fast nur die genannten Faktoren als Preistreiber ausmachen,und das losgelöst von AMD oder Nvidia.



JayR91 schrieb:


> Meine 980 ti kurz nach Release gekauft=740 Euro. Wenn die 1080Ti mit 1000 Euro kommt, sind also die Fertigungskosten(Rohstofe,Transport,Mitarbeiter) um ca 300 Euro in 1 1/2 Jahren gestiegen?



Du kennst bereits den noch nicht veröffentlichten Preis der 1080ti, sowohl als auch die Interna über Preissteigerungen beim Shrinkprozess,und sämtlicher Rohstoffkosten ,als auch der Inflationsrate?


----------



## Eckism (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was sich hier schon wieder über Preise aufgeregt wird...wie die kleinen Kinder.
Ihr müsst doch überhaupt nicht kaufen!? Man regt sich doch auch nicht über den Preis von nem Lamborghini auf, ihr seid total lächerlich und solltet mal erwachsen werden.


----------



## cl55amg (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Meine 980 ti kurz nach Release gekauft=740 Euro. Wenn die 1080Ti mit 1000 Euro kommt, sind also die Fertigungskosten(Rohstofe,Transport,Mitarbeiter) um ca 300 Euro in 1 1/2 Jahren gestiegen?
> Es ist klar das Preise steigen wegen erhöhten Kostenaufwand, ab er ganz bestimmt nicht über 30% in 1 1/2 Jahren!



Dir fehlt das Bewusstsein für die Abhängigkeit des Preises zum €/$ Wechselkurs (inkl. Inflation)
Ohne dieses Bewusstsein wirst du es schwer haben die "historischen" GPU Preise korrekt zu vergleichen.

Ehrlicherweise muss man hinzufügen, dass die Mehrheit der Menschen davon nicht wirklich viel versteht. Daher bist du in diesem Punkt alles andere als alleine.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



JayR91 schrieb:


> Meine 980 ti kurz nach Release gekauft=740 Euro. Wenn die 1080Ti mit 1000 Euro kommt, sind also die Fertigungskosten(Rohstofe,Transport,Mitarbeiter) um ca 300 Euro in 1 1/2 Jahren gestiegen?
> Es ist klar das Preise steigen wegen erhöhten Kostenaufwand, ab er ganz bestimmt nicht über 30% in 1 1/2 Jahren!



So, ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht die realen Preissteigerungen der NVidia-Karten in Relation zu ihren Vorgängerkarten zu setzen und die Preissteigerung zu errechnen.
Ironischerweise kommen dabei die Karten (GTX 1080 und Titan), von denen alle annehmen sie hätten die krassesten Preissteigerungen erfahren am besten weg. Die Einsteigerkarte (GTX1050Ti) hat sogar eine Preissenkung erfahren.

Auf Grund dieser Grundlage habe ich einen ungefähren Releasepreis der GTX 1080 Ti bestimmt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon ausgehend würde sich bei aktuellem Wechselkurs ( 1€ = 1,05564 US$ - Quelle: https://www.oanda.com/lang/de/currency/converter/) folgende € Preise ergeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle die es noch immer nicht verstanden haben, warum diese Preise bei der Rechnung raus kommen.

Im Gegensatz zu der Annahme, dass US$-Preise immer in € 1:1 umgerechnet werden, gibt es Wechselkurse. 
Die 1:1 Umrechnung hat vermeindlich vor Jahren stattgefunden, weil der € zum US$ im Verhältnis 1:1,2 stand und sich nach Aufschlag unserer Mehrwertsteuer ein ungefähre Preisgleichheit ergab.

Seit dieser Zeit hat der Euro allerdings stark an Wert verloren, so dass man diese Faustregel nicht mehr anwenden kann.

Zur Preisgestalltung in der USA ist zu sagen, dass immer nur der reine Nettopreis angegeben wird. Dies geschieht, da verschiedene Bundesstaaten verschiedene Mehrwertsteuersätze haben.

Wenn ein US-Bürger im Bundesstaat Washington 2015 eine GTX980Ti bei Newegg bestellt hat, dann hat er inklusive Taxes 706,70 US bezahlt. Der US-Bürger aus dem Bundestaat Oregon (ist nur 1 Bundesstaat weiter) hat 649 US$ bezahlt da hier keine Steuern anfallen.
Quelle der Steuerwerte: State and Local Sales Tax Rates in 2015 - Tax Foundation - Tax Foundation

Wenn man den Euro-Preis aufgrund des Verkaufspreises in der USA ermitteln will muss man wie folgt vorgehen:

1. Europreis ermitteln. Formel: Europreis = US$-Preis / Umrechnungskurs 1€ = x US$
2. Unsere Mehrwertsteuer draufschlagen.

Dann erhält man den ungefähren Europreis. Was noch in die Rechnung fallen würde sind Transportkosten, Händlermargen, Zoll.

Vielleicht geht jetzt einigen ein Licht auf .... Aber was rede ich, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieses für die Katz ist, ist wesentlich größer.


----------



## Galatian (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@FortuneHunter:

Vielen Dabk für die Auflistung und die Mühe die dahinter steckt. Ich hab das vor ein paar Monaten auch mal in englischsprachigen Foren gemacht. 

Das Problem ist allerdings nicht wirklich die Umrechnung, sondern der Preisbrecher Titan. Bis zur 580 wurde normalerweise der große Chip als High End verkauft. Mit der 680 war das nicht mehr der Fall, was auch an und für sich kein Problem war, da die Leistungssteigerung über die Generationen hinweg trotzdem gleich geblieben ist. Allerdings hat dann NVIDIA den Big Chip doch als Consumer Karte in den Raum geworfen und damit wenig später sogar das Flagschiff der 700er Serie; und das bei bis dato unerreichten Preisen, selbst mit dem Wechselkurs einberechnet und verglichen mit den bisherigen Leistungssteigerungen. Damals galt z.B. bei der Titan wenigstens das Credo, dass es quasi eine Compute Karte ist und eigentlich keine Gamer Karte. Dieses "Marketing" spart man sich ja heute schon gänzlich, weil man merkt die Leute kaufen trotzdem. Mit der Titan und der x80 Ti wurde schlicht und ergreifend ein neuer Preispunkt erfunden und die Leute kaufen kaufen kaufen. Und das NVIDIA dadurch mehr Gewinn macht, sehen alle an den Quartalszahlen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch: es ist für ein Unternehmen absolut legitim, durch Marketing das meiste raus zu holen. Aber ich mit meinem beiden R9 290X die ich vor über zwei Jahren im Abverkauf für 304€ jeweils gekauft habe, stehe heute immer noch blöd da. Einzig wirklich spürbar schneller wäre die 1070 oder die 1080. Dort bezahle ich aber auch so ziemlich genau für die Mehrleistung prozentual 1:1 mehr....bei AMD bekomme ich derzeit maximal ein Sidestep. Ich finde das bei 3 Jahren und eigentlich zwei Fertigungsschritten (gut einer wurde übersprungen) eher sehr ernüchtern. Bislang konnte man sich ja darauf verlassen, dass der beschnitte High End Chip bei deutlich geringeren Preis den High End Chip der Vorgängergeneration einholt oder überflügelt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Galatian schrieb:


> Bislang konnte man sich ja darauf verlassen, dass der beschnitte High End Chip bei deutlich geringeren Preis den High End Chip der Vorgängergeneration einholt oder überflügelt.



Und das ist immer noch der Fall. Einige übersehen hier absichtlich oder weil sie es nicht sehen wollen, das sie mit der GTX1070 die Karte haben, die sowohl die Titan X und die GTX980 Ti überflügeln (Reference / Reference) und das ganze für 31% weniger Kosten: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epHr7Z_6nLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itzoEVyrOyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die GTX1080 ist deutlich schneller (Im 2. Video zu sehen)... Ich bin von einer GTX980Ti auf die GTX1080 umgestiegen. Die ganze Zeit wo ich die GTX980Ti besessen habe, hatte ich nie das Gefühl auf WQHD wechseln zu wollen. 
Mit der GTX1080 hat sich das umgehend geändert und 1 1/2 Monate später habe ich einen WQHD-Monitor hier stehen. Ich hatte einfach das Gefühl, dass das volle Potential der GTX1080 in 1080P einfach verpufft, weil sie ihre Leistung gar nicht richtig ausfahren kann.
Nachdem ich immer mehr mittels DSR in der 1440P-Auflösung gespielt habe, war der nächste Schritt klar.

EDIT:
Bevor jetzt hier wieder einige rummaulen, dass der Wechsel sich gar nicht gelohnt hat ...
Meine Hauptmotivation zum Wechsel war nicht der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs sondern die Lautstärke meiner EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0 +

Im letzten Sommer lag die Temperatur ständig bei 84-87°C mit dem normalen Werks-Overclocking der GPU und die Lüfter waren mit 2.600 RPM alles andere als leise. Jedes leistungshungrige Game (GTA V, Watch Dogs, Far Cry Primal, Witcher 3 ...) machte den akustischen Eindruck, als würde da permanent Sturm herrschen.
Als die GTX1080 im Mai vorgestellt wurde, habe ich mir noch gedacht ... Ganz nett, aber ich habe ja ne gute Karte.
Nachdem aber meine Nerven blank lagen, weil aufgrund des "Sturms" kein eintauchen in die Spiele mehr möglich waren, haben die Tests von PCGH mein Interesse geweckt. Nachdem dann die Werte der Palit GTX1080 Gamerock auf den Tisch lagen, habe ich zugeschlagen.
Und es hat sich richtig gelohnt ... Die Karte ist so unauffällig wie meine MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr und stört nicht dass eintauchen in die Games. Und dass ist das wichtigste für mich und hat Priorität über Overclockingeigenschaften und ähnlichen.
Die GTX680 hatte ich auch aus diesem Grund für meine Verhältnisse recht lange, bis es sich andeutetete, dass zukünftige Spiele nicht mehr so gut laufen werden.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich keine GTX1080Ti kaufen werde. Ich befürchte hier wieder eine laute/heiße Karte zu bekommen. Geldtechnisch wäre es jetzt nicht das Problem.


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Momentan finde ich die Preise abartig teuer niemals werde ich mir da eine Neue kaufen. Lieber warten und auf eine Gebrauchte warten die meine Gtx 970 (für 80 €) iwann mal ersetzt. 1000€ wofür?


----------



## yingtao (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Dir fehlt das Bewusstsein für die Abhängigkeit des Preises zum €/$ Wechselkurs (inkl. Inflation)
> Ohne dieses Bewusstsein wirst du es schwer haben die "historischen" GPU Preise korrekt zu vergleichen.
> 
> Ehrlicherweise muss man hinzufügen, dass die Mehrheit der Menschen davon nicht wirklich viel versteht. Daher bist du in diesem Punkt alles andere als alleine.



So viel macht das in 1-2 Jahren aber nicht aus. An Inlfation hatten die USA für die letzten 2 Jahre 3,93% Inflation und der Euro-Dollar-Kurs ist gesunken von 1:1,21 auf 1:1,06. Nehmen wir jetzt mal die 649$ für eine 980ti aus 2015 werden daraus im Jahr 2017 649*1,0393=674,51$/1,06=636,33€*1,19=757,23€.  Für die FE wäre ein Preis von 699$ zu erwarten wenn nur die Inflation bereinigt werden soll was bei uns dann einen Preis von 799€ bedeuten würde. Das sind dann entsprechend doe 50$ Aufschlag die wir schon bei der 1070 und 1080 gesehen haben und das der Preis bei uns nochmals höher liegt, liegt halt am schwachen Euro. Von den 1000€ ist man aber noch gut entfernt und mich würde es persönlich auch wundern wenn wirklich 1000$ oder € für die 1080ti verlangt wird. Ich halte einen Preis von 799-849€ (699-749$) für realistisch für die FE und Preise für Custom Modelle irgendwo bei 699-899€.

Ich bin gespannt was die 1080ti an Leistung liefern wird. Mit dem Kauf einer neuen GPU werde ich aber noch warten bis die Karten von AMD kommen. Aktuell schaut es so aus als wenn Vega von der Leistung irgendwo um die 1080 liegt, vielleicht sogar etwas drüber. Je nachdem welchen Preis AMD dann verlangt könnte es nochmal zum Preiskampf kommen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Galatian schrieb:


> Bislang konnte man sich ja darauf verlassen, dass der beschnitte High End Chip bei deutlich geringeren Preis den High End Chip der Vorgängergeneration einholt oder überflügelt.



Bei AMD scheint es wirklich der Fall zu sein, dass man da wenig für sein Geld bekommt, wenn man von der R9 290X kommt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAdbAO0JXAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Da möchte wohl nvidia von ihrem suboptimalen Aktienkurs ablenken. Ob das gelingt, wenn sich schon der Nintendo Switch deal nicht positiv auswirkt? 

MfG


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



yingtao schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was die 1080ti an Leistung liefern wird. Mit dem Kauf einer neuen GPU werde ich aber noch warten bis die Karten von AMD kommen. Aktuell schaut es so aus als wenn Vega von der Leistung irgendwo um die 1080 liegt, vielleicht sogar etwas drüber. Je nachdem welchen Preis AMD dann verlangt könnte es nochmal zum Preiskampf kommen.



Nun gespannt bin ich nicht, denn sie wird so ungefähr auf dem Niveau einer Titan X mit Referenzkühler liegen. Vielleicht etwas da drüber, wenn sie eine guten Kühler verpasst bekommt. Daher sind die Werte eigentlich schon bekannt. 
Damit ist es die Karte, die sich gut für 4K/60FPS eignet, wenn man gewillt ist einige Kompromisse einzugehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eoGzZ9g8v1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4K-Gaming ist also immer noch ein Traum, wenn man diese Kompromisse nicht eingehen will und auf 60FPS besteht.


----------



## XXTREME (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Das ist das worauf du bei solchen Diskussionen bisher nur schweigen im Wald erntest, wenn du die einzelnen Leistungsklassen abfragst, die in direkter Konkurrenz zueinander stehen.
> 
> Denn da fallen dann natürlich die "schlagkräftigen" Argumente von der Preistreiberei plötzlich auf Null ab,weil das Produkt vom Mitbewerber im ähnlichem Rahmen liegt
> 
> Aber weil Nvidia ihre Alleinstellungsprodukte ab GTX 1080 aufwärts eben nicht für sozialistische Allmosen verschleudert sind sie natürlich im Fokus



6GB MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming 6G Aktiv PCIe 3.0
8GB MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Für mich sind das runde 65€ unterschied und diese Differenz macht ne Halbe GTX1050 aus .


----------



## Galatian (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@FortuneHunter:

Wie gesagt du musst aus allen Generationen Vergleichen. Nur dann ist der Vergleich fair. Das ist das, was ich versucht habe auszudrücken:

580 - 680 - 780 (deutlich teurer, weil Big Chip) - 980 (kleiner Chip, aber durch Preisbrecher der letzten Generation als "gerechtfertigt betrachtet) - 1080 (dito). Anders ausgedrückt: man hätte die Big Chips einfach als solche belassen sollen, dann würde man sehen das zwischen den 680 auf 980 oder 1080 ne super Preissteigerung war.

Es gab einen großen Sprung im Preis zwischen 680 auf 780. Und dieser wird weitergeführt und zwar immer unter dem Schutzmantel: "Die Titan ist noch teurer!"

Bei AMD passt es soweit. Du bekommst wie gesagt mit einer 480 etwas mehr Leistung als mit einer 290/390, also dem High End der Vorgängergeneration und das bei niedrigeren Preis (sofern man MSRP zum Start vergleicht). Einzig AMD hatte mit Fury eher nur ein schlechtes Upgrade an den Händen und Vega lässt auf sich warten.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Galatian schrieb:


> 580 - 680 - 780 (deutlich teurer, weil Big Chip) - 980 (kleiner Chip, aber durch Preisbrecher der letzten Generation als "gerechtfertigt betrachtet)"



Und hier machst du schon deinen ersten Fehler: Die GTX680 ist genau wie die GTX980 + GTX1080 nicht der "Big Chip" GTX680 - Architektur GK104. Die UR-Titan und die GTX780(ti) basieren auf dem "Big Chip" GK110 genau wie die GTX580 (GF110).

Was den Big-Chip der Pascal-Reihe angeht, das wäre der GP100. der spielt sehr weit außerhalb unserer Liga:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F9sFrXg7NWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Titan X Pascal ist eine beschnittene GP102

Wenn du so argumentierst, war der Preis der GTX680 schon nicht mehr "angemessen"

Und hätten sie das alte Names-Schema beibehalten, müssten einige unserer Enthusiaten einen kleinen Supercomputer zuhause stehen haben.


----------



## Galatian (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Häh? Das macht keinen Sinn. Ich weis das es nicht der Big Chip ist! Genau darum geht es! Der Big Chip wurde als 780 entsprechend teurer angeboten. Damit wurde der Preispunkt der x80 Chips nach oben gesetzt. Nvidia hat dann aber die Preise für die 980 und 1080 - welche keine Big Chips sind - nicht wieder nach unten korrigiert. Eben da ist die Preissteigerung durch den Preisbrecher Titan. 

Vergleich mal Preise 680 - 980 - 1080 und sag mir du siehst da keine Preissteigerung.

Und ja: verglichen mit der 670, war der Preis der 680 tatsächlich unangemessen


----------



## Crackpipeboy (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Also ich überlege zwar auch noch zu dem Wechsel auf AMD 1800X nebst 3600er Dominator Cl16 Ram, aaaber eine 1080Ti wäre wohl ein Update was ich bei meiner Auflösung @ Sig nötiger benötigen würde. Die 980Ti ist auch in FullHD noch ne Granate, aber in UWQHD bei weitem zu langsam nach meinem Geschmack. Daher immer her damit.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@Galatian: Sorry, für das mit dem Fehler. Durch den Aufbau des Satzes dachte ich du  zählst die erste Gruppe (GTX 580-780) zu den Big Chips und somit auch  die GTX680.



Galatian schrieb:


> Vergleich mal Preise 680 - 980 - 1080 und sag mir du siehst da keine Preissteigerung.



Doch sehe ich ... Und ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass es keine Preissteigerungen gab. Aber sie stellen sich nicht so gewaltig da, wie manche denken die nur den Euro-Preis betrachten.

Da ich all diese Karten besessen habe kenne ich die Preise ganz genau:  GTX680 Twin Frozr 2012 für 527,94 € gekauft ... GTX980 am Releasetag (Early Adopter Aufschlag / Reference Karte) für 557,94 € und dann kam die GTX1080 (nach dem Eurocrash): 756,98 €. 
Hätte es den Eurocrash nicht gegeben wären es 657,81 € gewesen.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen die in einer Traumblase leben, ist mir klar, dass die Herstell- und Entwicklungskosten auch kontinuierlich steigen. Daher bewerte ich für mich selbst, was mir die Mehrleistung wert ist. Ob die Vorgängergeneration weniger oder mehr gekostet hat kümmert mich dabei nicht.

Den wenn ich danach gehen würde, dann dürfte ich für einen PC nicht mehr als 500 € ausgeben, den das hat mein erster "Gaming-PC" gekostet im Jahr 2002. 

Mal sehen was man dafür heute noch bekommt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4cvUw1gA5IU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wow damit käme ich ja richtig weit, was meine Gamingambitionen angeht. Sicher er würde für 98% meiner Bibliothek sicher noch reichen, würde aber für die restlichen 2% in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Stehen, was ich mir von PC-Gaming erwarte.

Dafür könnte ich mir auch gleich eine PS4 anschaf ... ach Stop habe ich ja.


----------



## Galatian (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Nö alles gut! Ich glaube wir sprechen da eh von der selben Sache. Ich - und viele andere auch - sehen halt schon, dass NVIDIA zulangt. Anders lassen sich die gestiegenen Gewinnmargen ja nicht erklären. Denn wenn Produktionskosten und Forschung und Co. den Aufpreis auffangen sollen, müssten die Margen ja gleich bleiben. Und genau das tun sie nicht, siehe Quartalszahlen.

 Am Ende hast du daher mit der Einschätzung recht: jeder muss wissen, ob er sich die Mehrleistung leisten will und das stimmt ja nun auch seit eh und je. Für die letzten paar Prozentpunkte muss man überdurchschnittlich viel zahlen.

Ich persönlich beneide die grandiose Technik der GeForce Karten, bin aber wegen dem ganzen drumherum von meiner 670 auf die beiden R9 290X umgestiegen. Für mich war da auf der einen Seite die absolute Fehlinvestition in 3D Vision 2 und die dann deutlich gestiegenen Preise der Grund zu AMD zu gehen. Noch dazu waren und sind viele Spiele die ich zocke (Civilization zum Beispiel) auf AMD optimiert. Da ich auch nicht unbedingt alle Regler am Anschlag haben muss, warte ich auch lieber, bis sich ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ergibt, egal welcher Hersteller nachher da steht. 

Aber ich verstehe absolut die Enthusiasten die jetzt auch kein Problem haben viel Geld aus zu geben. Am Ende ist es ein Hobby.


----------



## matty2580 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

*Die Entwicklung der Grafikkarten-Preise 1999-2015*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Entwicklung der Grafikkarten-Preise 1999-2015 | 3DCenter.org

Um erkennen zu können, wie viel Nvidia verdient, muss man einfach nur die Quartalsberichte, die regelmäßig bei PCGH, Computerbase, u.s.w. veröffentlicht werden, ins Verhältnis zu aktuellen Preisen zu setzen.
Let Me Google That

Unser gemeinsames "Hobby" ist PC-Gaming, und nicht dGPUs kaufen.
Sonst schlage ich vor, dass ihr den armen hungernden Shareholdern von Nvidia doch einfach regelmäßig einen Teil eures Einkommens spendet.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Matty, wieso fehlt z.B. ausgerechnet die 970 bei der Aufstellung? Also gerade die Karte, die wirklich ein Preis/Leistungswunder war? Dagegen sind natürlich alle Titans mit dabei. Hmmmm....

Wenn die Grafik wirklich nur die jeweiligen Top-Modelle enthalten soll (was fragwürdig ist, da sowohl Titans als auch die 980 dabei ist), dann sieht man eben nur, dass NV offensichtlich oftmals stärkere Top Single-GPU Modelle anbieten konnte als AMD - denn der Preis wird durch die Konkurrenz bestimmt.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Vor Allem da diese Grafik die inflationsbedingte Preissteigerung nicht mit berücksichtigt...


----------



## matty2580 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die Auswertung von Leo ist nicht perfekt. Das schreibt er aber auch selbst in der darunter verlinkten News.
Man eilt aber nicht wie Nvidia seit Kepler von Rekordmarge zu Rekordmarge, immer verbunden mit besseren Umsatz und Gewinn in der Geforce-Sparte, wenn man Kosten für die Fertigung, Transport, Forschung, ungünstige Wechselkurse, u.s.w. nicht unter Kontrolle hat. Sonst wären die Margen pro Chip gleich, oder müssten so gar sinken.

Nvidia geht es so gut wie noch nie zuvor in der Firmengeschichte.
Die machen jetzt so gar deutlich mehr Umsatz als AMD mit alle Produkten zusammen.
nVidia-Geschaftsergebnisse Q4/2016: nVidia eilt von Rekord zu Rekord | 3DCenter.org

Ich selbst halte mich lieber bei Preisdiskussionen zurück, da sie meisten sehr unfruchtbar sind, und die Leute oft aneinander vorbei reden.

Für die die aktuell unglücklich über die Preisentwicklung bei Nvidia sind, heißt es abwarten, so wie ich es selbst seit Jahren mache.
Schon mit Pascal hat Nvidia ein Preisniveau erreicht, was man nicht mehr weiter erhöhen kann.
Und wenn jetzt endlich einmal AMD wieder aus dem Dornröschenschlaf erwachen sollte mit Vega, sollten die Preise bei Volta wieder etwas sinken.
Das eine seit Jahren übliche Preisstruktur nicht so bleiben muss, zeigt AMD ja gerade mit Ryzen.

p.s. Ich war damals als AMD ATI gekauft hatte, nicht gerade glücklich darüber, da ich die "Zustände" seit Kepler vermutet hatte.
Das Duopol zwischen Intel-AMD und Nvidia-AMD funktioniert nur bei gleich starken "Gegnern".
Meine Hoffnung ist, dass wenn sich die Lage zwischen AMD und Intel wieder etwas entspannt, AMD wieder in einen echten Zweikampf gegen Nvidia treten kann.
Und so lange müssen wir halt warten, ich z.B. schon seit über 6 Jahren mit meiner HD 6950, oder wie die Masse der Kunden halt tiefer ins Portemonnaies greifen.


----------



## ZuitUp (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es sollte noch daran gedacht werden, dass Nvidea seine Marktdominanz seit den letzten Generation sehr stark ausgebaut hat. Als Monopolist sind sie jetzt der Preissetzer, alleine durch dadurch steigen die Preise etwas.
Persönlich kann ich mir aber kaum Preise in der Titan Region vorstellen, da es sich hier ja doch um eine andere Kundengruppe handelt (genug Kohle + aktuellste Technik).  Wenn also die xx80ti in der Region angesiedelt wird, hätte Nvidea 2 eigene Konkurrenzprodukte. 
Daher tippe ich mal auf 800 - 850 € für 1080ti zu Release. Für die noch kaufkraftstärkere Kundschaft gibt's dann die Founders Edition und vllt legt Nvidea noch eine überarbeitete Titan dazu.
Ich hoffe dass die Custom Karten und die Händler dann den Wettbewerb um die Preise bissl anheizen und runter gehen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich selbst halte mich lieber bei Preisdiskussionen zurück, da sie meisten sehr unfruchtbar sind, und die Leute oft aneinander vorbei reden.



Es ist doch völlig in Ordnung das zu thematisieren. Je mehr das durch die Foren geistert, desto mehr springen auf den Zug auf, um sich gegen diese Preispolitik zu erheben.
Es wird auch ebenso  immer Leute geben, die das alles völlig in Ordnung finden.


----------



## matty2580 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Solche Diskussionen habe ich in den Jahren davor schon gegen DRM, Raubmordkopierer, die Datensammelwut von FB, Google, jetzt Windows 10, Preisdiskussionen, u.s.w. geführt.
Da kann man nicht gewinnen, nur verlieren. Und deshalb sind solche Diskussionen absolut unfruchtbar.
Als einzelner Mensch kommt man da schnell an eine Grenze, wo man keine Lust mehr hat gegen die Masse der "Lemminge" anzutreten.
Als Geschichts-Fan weiß ich aber, dass sich die Strukturen dahinter irgendwann selbst regeln.
Es dauert halt nur etwas länger als ich selbst gerne abwarten würde. ^^


----------



## Fatal Justice (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Tut mir leid, dass du diese Erfahrungen machen musstest.  Und: alleine bist du nicht, weder hier, noch bei anderen Problempunkten, egal wo sie liegen. Da sei dir sicher.


----------



## cl55amg (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Vor Allem da diese Grafik die inflationsbedingte Preissteigerung nicht mit berücksichtigt...



Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt! Ohne Inflationsbereinigung ist dieses Diagramm recht irreführend.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Es ist doch völlig in Ordnung das zu thematisieren. Je mehr das durch die Foren geistert, desto mehr springen auf den Zug auf, um sich gegen diese Preispolitik zu erheben.
> Es wird auch ebenso  immer Leute geben, die das alles völlig in Ordnung finden.



Meinst Du, der Preis wird herabgesetzt, weil sich Leute wegen der "Preispolitik" aufregen? Der Preis eine Ware ist nicht, wie z.B. Politik, meinungsabhängig. Der Anbieter kümmert sich nicht darum, ob es Proteste gibt. Das einzige, was einen Abieter interessiert (und damit meine ich jeden Anbieter, egal ob er mit A oder mit N beginnt), ist wie er langfristig möglichst viel Gewinn einfahren kann, denn nur so kann die Firma wachsen und ist an der Börse gefragt. 

Und Gewinn macht man nun mal eben damit, in dem man das Produkt (Anzahl der verkauften Einheiten  x  Verkaufspreis) möglichst optimiert. Dieser optimale Punkt hängt von vielen ab, von der Produktqualität, vom Namen, den sich der Hersteller gemacht hat, vom Image usw. 

Überhaupt gar nicht hängt er aber davon ab, wieviele Leute sich über den Preis beschweren. 

Und ich finde dieses Beschweren auch ziemlich nervig. Wenn etwas so teuer ist, dass ich es mir nicht leisten kann oder will, dann kaufe ich es einfach nicht. Es gibt endlos viele Dinge, die ich mir nicht leisten kann (Ferrari, Yacht, Villa) oder will (Luxuslimousine, Designer-Uhren, teure Klamotten...). Ich beschwer mich aber auch nicht darüber, dass die angeboten werden und rufe andere zu Protesten dagegen auf. Allein der Gedanke daran lässt mich mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Mylo (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

im bereich der 1080, 1080ti und titan x, verstehe ich die leistungssteigerungen nicht. diese liegen doch wohl nur bei 5% - 10% oder? also um die 5-10 fps, gefühlt also fast 0. verstehe die Positionierung der produkte nicht ganz. größter unterschied ist wohl der preis


----------



## Grestorn (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> im bereich der 1080, 1080ti und titan x, verstehe ich die leistungssteigerungen nicht. diese liegen doch wohl nur bei 5% - 10% oder? also um die 5-10 fps, gefühlt also fast 0. verstehe die Positionierung der produkte nicht ganz. größter unterschied ist wohl der preis



Die Titan X Pascal ist (laut PCGH Leistungsindex) 20% schneller als die 1080. Ob das den Aufpreis wert ist, muss jeder selbst wissen. Aber 20% bedeutet eben u.U. auch, dass man statt 60 fps nur 50 fps bekommt. Und ohne GSync kann das schon sehr schmerzhaft sein und ist eben nicht gefühlt "fast 0". Wann ist denn ein Performance-Vorteil für Dich nicht "fast 0"? Bei einer Verdoppelung?

Die 1080Ti wird vermutlich in etwa so schnell sein, wie die Titan X Pascal (was dann aus der wird, muss sich zeigen). Wenn ich eine 1080 hätte, würde ich mir das Update vermutlich sparen, denn dann wäre der Aufpreis nur schlecht zu rechtfertigen. Aber für Leute mit einer 980Ti ist der Sprung schon sehr deutlich (mehr als 50%) und deswegen auch deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass in Gesamt-Index ein partielles CPU-Limit wirkt, das aus dem Einzelindex Full HD herrührt. Heißt: Selbst mit einem Broadwell-E sind in Full HD einige Spiele (teilweise) CPU-limitiert, sodass die Titan X-P etwas hinter ihren Möglichkeiten zurückbleibt. Für die Zielgruppe interessanter ist da der UHD-Einzelindex, bei dem keine CPU-Bremse mehr vorhanden ist und die TXP etwas weiter von der 1080 wegkommt. Wo die 1080 Ti landet, ist ungewiss.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kmf (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich sieht das eher so aus, dass Nvidia sein Produkt noch schnell vor Vega-Release zu einem Spitzenpreis in den Markt drücken wird. Weiterhin spekuliere ich, bis Vega erscheint, haben viele bereits auf die neue Karte umgerüstet.  Auch glaube ich nicht, das die neue Super-1080 das eigentliche Konkurrenzprodukt zu Vega sein wird.


----------



## HyperBeast (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich warte lieber auf die GTX 1180 die 1080 reicht erstmal soweit für VR Spiele und der Aufpreis für die paar Fps sind mir dann auch zuviel. Da warte ich lieber bis Volta Titan+ Leistung für 650€ abliefert.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wann kommt diese Vega endlich


----------



## scully1234 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Für die die aktuell unglücklich über die Preisentwicklung bei Nvidia sind, heißt es abwarten, .



Abwarten auf was?

Ein Konkurrenzprodukt ,das sich dann selbstredend wieder auf dem selben Preisniveau einfindet? Vega/1080ti

Ja das  wird sicherlich geschehen 

Oder warten auf das Produkte oberhalb dessen,was als Kamelle  unters wartende Volk geschmissen wird?

Na dann viel Spass ,denn das Spiel heist nicht Karneval sondern Marktwirtschaft, und dort sitzen auch keine Pappnasen die das Spiel nicht zu spielen wüssten

In dem Sinne Hellau

Die Preisentwicklung ist und wahr die selbe bei Produkten die im Wettbewerb zueinander stehen. Es ist nicht Nvidias Aufgabe oberhalb dessen einen günstigeren Preis zu machen ,solange die Nachfrage stimmt,auch wenn da noch so viele auf das Produkt oben in der Vitrine scharf sind. Nein das wäre sogar das dümmste überhaupt, dort auf seine Margen zu verzichten.Und das sind nun mal die Margen die von Quartal zu Quartal das Ergebnis gepusht haben bei Nvidia

Falls du einen entsprechenden ökonomischen Standpunkt hättest ,der einen Unternehmer wie Huang glaubhaft vermittelt, das es besser für ihn und seinen Konzern wäre die Discount Schiene zu fahren, dann nur zu, aber ich glaub in 100 Jahren noch nicht das dies geschehen wird.

Denn den Bauplan dafür sieht er unmittelbar bei seinem Mitbewerber, und der sieht immer noch alles andere als rosig aus

Und so bleibt am Ende des Tages, eben nur das typisch deutsche Geklage über Preise , die eine Rekordbilanz Lügen straft


----------



## kmf (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ... Aber für Leute mit einer 980Ti ist der Sprung schon sehr deutlich (mehr als 50%) und deswegen auch deutlich sinnvoller.


Upps... hab gerade auf eine gebrauchte 980Ti gewechselt, weil meine 1060 für 4k nicht geignet ist. Und da ich auch noch etwas leidensfähig bin, habe ich entschlossen, dass die kleine Mehrleistung der 980Ti für mich noch längere Zeit ausreichen muss. 

Ich geb nimmer viel mehr als 300€ für eine Spiele-Graka aus. Die Zeiten sind endgültig vorbei. Der Wertverlust einer neuen HighEnd-Karte steht in gar keiner Relation zu ihrem kurzfristigen an der Spitze einer GPU-Werteskala stehendem Platz bzw. das bessere Leistungsvermögen in einem Spiel.


----------



## scully1234 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



kmf schrieb:


> Auch glaube ich nicht, das die neue Super-1080 das eigentliche Konkurrenzprodukt zu Vega sein wird.




Dann bist du in guter Gesellschaft zu den Leuten damals ,die glaubten Polaris ....na ihr wisst schon Dejavue und so....



> Da wird die Po10 von AMD etwas mehr Leistung haben. Laut ersten Gerüchten zu den Benchmarks wird die große Po10 18060 Punkte erreichen und somit 500 mehr als die 1070.



Und Nvidia hat das damals ja auch "vorschnell" released um nicht von Polaris überrumpelt zu werden. Obwohl da wären wir ja schon wieder beim  Dejavue


----------



## BosnaMaster (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wann kommt diese Vega endlich [emoji38]


Möchtest du Zocken oder warten? xD lol  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich zocke schon mit einer GTX 

Vega kommt vlt. in den Rechner meiner Frau


----------



## Fatal Justice (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Meinst Du, der Preis wird herabgesetzt, weil sich Leute wegen der "Preispolitik" aufregen? Der Preis eine Ware ist nicht, wie z.B. Politik, meinungsabhängig. Der Anbieter kümmert sich nicht darum, ob es Proteste gibt. Das einzige, was einen Abieter interessiert (und damit meine ich jeden Anbieter, egal ob er mit A oder mit N beginnt), ist wie er langfristig möglichst viel Gewinn einfahren kann, denn nur so kann die Firma wachsen und ist an der Börse gefragt.
> 
> Und Gewinn macht man nun mal eben damit, in dem man das Produkt (Anzahl der verkauften Einheiten  x  Verkaufspreis) möglichst optimiert. Dieser optimale Punkt hängt von vielen ab, von der Produktqualität, vom Namen, den sich der Hersteller gemacht hat, vom Image usw.
> 
> ...



Oh, ich brauche deiner Meinung nach also nicht mal meine Meinung  bzw. Unmut darüber äußern, weil es Personen/Unternehmen nicht interessiert oder besser nicht interessieren könnte?  In Zeiten des Internet? Bei dem, was allein in diesem Land abgeht? Du bist auch noch genervt, weil sich Leute über die Preise beschweren und eventuell Gleichgesinnte suchen könnten? Tue mir den Gefallen und setze mich auf "Ignore", ich habe das ebenso getan. Was ich von deinem Beitrag, mit Rückschluss auf die Person, halte, fasse ich nicht in Worte, denn das würdest du schlicht nicht verstehen.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Fatal Justice schrieb:


> Oh, ich brauche deiner Meinung nach also nicht mal meine Meinung  bzw. Unmut darüber äußern, weil es Personen/Unternehmen nicht interessiert oder besser nicht interessieren könnte?  In Zeiten des Internet? Bei dem, was allein in diesem Land abgeht? Du bist auch noch genervt, weil sich Leute über die Preise beschweren und eventuell Gleichgesinnte suchen könnten? Tue mir den Gefallen und setze mich auf "Ignore", ich habe das ebenso getan. Was ich von deinem Beitrag, mit Rückschluss auf die Person, halte, fasse ich nicht in Worte, denn das würdest du schlicht nicht verstehen.



Es gibt Dinge des täglichen Lebens, wie Lebensmittel, Strom, Transport wo ich es durchaus für sinnvoll erachte, dass die Gesellschaft dafür Sorge trägt, dass sich jeder das noch leisten kann. 

Bei Luxus-Dingen, und da gehört eine Grafikkarte nun mal dazu, sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund. Es gibt kein Anrecht, dass sich jeder jede Grafikkarte leisten können muss. Es gibt kein Anrecht darauf, dass GraKas einen bestimmten Preispunkt nicht überschreiten dürfen. 

Wie ist das denn bei Armbanduhren? Es gibt welche für €10 und es gibt welche für €100.000 und mehr. Ist es für Dich nicht vertretbar, dass es so teure Uhren gibt? Muss der Käufer der €10 oder der €300 Uhr deswegen schlecht schlafen oder sich benachteiligt fühlen, weil es eben auch Uhren für €100.000 gibt?

Ich denke, Du machst Dir da zu viel Gedanken. Lös Dich doch davon, dass es noch GraKas (und andere HW) gibt, die so viel kosten, dass sie für Dich nicht im Bereich dessen sind, was Du für Dein Hobby investieren möchtest. Es gibt Modelle mit einem besseren Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und die reichen vollkommen aus. 

Wenn Du nicht wüsstest, dass es neben der 1060 / RX480 noch teurere Karten gibt, wärst Du dann glücklicher? Obwohl sich letztlich für Dich nichts ändern würde?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Bitteschön und das hab ich wohl dann schon verbockt als ich mir im Jahre 2000 die 1500 DM teure Geforce 2 Ultra gekauft habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





scully1234 schrieb:


> Inflationsbereinigt dürften 1500 DM heute auch in "verückte" Preisregionen rücken, und da ist der Rohstoffmarkt zur Herstellung, und der ebenso höhere Aufwand mit jedem Shrinkprozess nicht mit eingepreist



Ein Inflationsrechner aus dem Internet (Disclaimer genug?) sagt, dass ~1600 DM des Jahre 2000 heute rund 1039 Euro entspräche - verrückt, oder? 

Apropos: Das erste, letzte und einzige Mal, dass ich 1600 DM für eine PC-Komponente ausgegeben habe, war 1999. Für einen Athlon 600.
Gut, dass ich damit die Marktpreise nicht kaputtgemacht habe.


----------



## scully1234 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Zwei Beispiele die einmal mehr die Verhältnismäßigkeit aufzeigen,wenn man sich eben mal die Mühe macht die Vergangenheit zu betrachten, und das Verhalten jeglicher Konzerne mit top of the Line Produkten

Es ist eben mit Nichten nur immer Nvidia und Intel gewesen ,die sich dazu befähigt sahen "verrückte" Preise aufzurufen.


Und als damalige "Jungspunte" ,hatten du und ich ,sicher auch nicht so das Geld locker sitzen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Und als damalige "Jungspunte" ,hatten du und ich ,sicher auch nicht so das Geld locker sitzen


Der PC - mit dem Athlon 600 - hat mich als Jungspund-Studi meine letzten Ersparnisse gekostet, war aber GEIL. Weniger geil waren die beinahe auf dem Fuße folgende Preissenkungen. Immerhin stand auf meinem Athlon noch "AMD 7th Generation Processor", muss einer der ganz frühen gewesen sein.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Apropos: Das erste, letzte und einzige Mal, dass ich 1600 DM für eine PC-Komponente ausgegeben habe, war 1999. Für einen Athlon 600.
> Gut, dass ich damit die Marktpreise nicht kaputtgemacht habe.



1992 habe ich 1350 DM für eine  50 MByte-SCSI Festplatte mit 2 MByte-Erweiterung für den Amiga 500 ausgegeben ... Wer von uns ist den nun "durchgeknallter" . Das entsprach meinem damaligen Nettogehalt für einen Monat. 

Und wenn jetzt noch jemand fragen sollte, was ich bereit bin für mein Hobby auszugeben ... den verweise ich gerne darauf.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> 1992 habe ich 1350 DM für eine  50 MByte-SCSI Festplatte mit 2 MByte-Erweiterung für den Amiga 500 ausgegeben ... Wer von uns ist den nun "durchgeknallter" . Das entsprach meinem damaligen Nettogehalt für einen Monat.
> 
> Und wenn jetzt noch jemand fragen sollte, was ich bereit bin für mein Hobby auszugeben ... den verweise ich gerne darauf.



Ich nehme an, damals hattest Du aber noch den Luxus, nicht von dem Geld leben zu müssen, stimmts? Zumindest war's bei mir so, in den ersten Jahren des eigenen Geldes. Da war man auch viel großzügiger damit. Heute verdiene ich viel viel mehr, dennoch drehe ich jeden Euro viel öfter um...


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, damals hattest Du aber noch den Luxus, nicht von dem Geld leben zu müssen, stimmts? Zumindest war's bei mir so, in den ersten Jahren des eigenen Geldes. Da war man auch viel großzügiger damit. Heute verdiene ich viel viel mehr, dennoch drehe ich jeden Euro viel öfter um...



Nö den Luxus hatte ich nicht, aber 2 Jahre lang jeden Monat 50 DM zurückgelegt.


----------



## matty2580 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Abwarten auf was?


Ich warte erst einmal auf Vega 11.
Und wenn mich Vega 11 nicht überzeugt, warte ich weiter auf Volta.
Ich kaufe erst dann eine neue GPU, wenn ich vom P/L-Verhältnis auch überzeugt bin.

Irgendwelche Mondpreise der Industrie mache ich nicht mit, egal ob da Apple, Nvidia, Intel, oder was anderes drauf steht.
Ich habe mich auch an DRM so angepasst, dass ich damit leben kann, mit 1-2€ für ein Game im Humble Bundle.
Vollpreistitel gibt es bei mit seit über 5 Jahren nicht mehr.

Und wie geschrieben, etablierte Preisstrukturen müssen nicht für immer so bleiben.
Das zeigt AMD doch gerade gut mit Ryzen.


----------



## Galatian (27. Februar 2017)

*&quot;Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ...&quot; - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Puh mal ehrlich: Inflation in den USA war in den letzten Jahren 1.6, 0.1 und 1.3 jeweils. Also selbst für diese minimale Inflation bereinigt stehen deutlich größere Preissteigerungen gegenüber.

Aber ja ich stimme meinen Vorrednern voll zu. Am Ende ist es ein Luxusartikel und der Markt regelt sich da ggf. selbst. Entweder ich brauch mehr Leistung für X Geld oder halt nicht.

Edit: bisschen klarer formuliert.


----------



## matty2580 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wie oft den noch?
Bei den auch hier veröffentlichen Quartalsberichten zu Nvidia, ist eindeutig zu erkennen, das Nvidia seit Kepler den Gewinn pro Chip (Marge) deutlich steigern konnte.
Das wäre gar nicht möglich, wenn Anteilig die Kosten für die Fertigung so explodiert wären.
Lasst euch von der Industrie doch bitte nicht immer so beeindrucken und veräppeln. 

Der letzte Satz stimmt natürlich. Irgendwann regelt der Markt das von allein.
Das Problem dahinter ist nur, dass wir keinen richtigen Markt mehr seit langer Zeit haben.
Es gibt nur noch ein Duopol, mit einem sehr geschwächten AMD.
Gute Konkurrenz gibt es bei den Smartphones, TVs, weißer Ware, u.s.w., aber NICHT zwischen Intel-AMD, und auch NICHT zwischen Nvidia-AMD.
Bei einem Duopol ist das eigentlich nur möglich bei ungefähr gleich starken Gegnern.


----------



## Galatian (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@matty2580: warum so feindselig? Bin doch total auf deiner Seite. Hab schon auf Seite 4 gesagt, dass die Preissteigerung durch den Preisbrecher Titan damals kam 
Auch das Argument mit der Marge kam bereits von mir.

Wollte jetzt nur noch mal sagen, dass die Inflation - wie sie hier einige zur Rettung NVIDIAs beschwören - gar nicht so groß ist. Die GTX 680 würde heute knapp 525$ kommen. Weit entfernt von den 699$ die für die 1080 aufgerufen werden. 

Und der Markt regelt sich im besten Fall aber auch wie bei Intel von selbst: wenn es kein Grund zum upgraden gibt, können die Preise auch steigen wie sie wollen. Ich meine die 1080 bietet z.B. ein bisschen mehr Leistung wie meine beiden R9 290X für den selben Preis. Ich hab die nun aber schon zwei Jahre. Null Anreiz zum Upgraden.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der Grund für die Rekordumsätze von Nvidia liegt aber auch an der explodierenden Nachfrage an leistungsstarken Grafikkarten, daher kann sich Nvidia auch erlauben ihr Flaggschiff für 1350 Euro verkaufen, einfach weil es mehr als genug Leute gibt die das mitmachen.


----------



## Galatian (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ja das erstaunt mich auch so. Bei CB meinte letztens einer, er hatte da total das Schnäppchen geschlagen, als er noch irgendeine Aktion beim Kauf seiner 1080 mitnehmen konnte, weil der Antrag für sein Kreditvertrag so lange brauchte. 

Also wie krass das ist, dass Leute mittlerweile auf Pump sich so eine Graka kaufen. Wo man sich doch wirklich fragen muss: brauch ich wirklich die beste Graka? Und: wenn ich es nicht aus der Portokasse einfach so zahlen kann, ist das dann vielleicht nichts für mich?


----------



## matty2580 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es war ja auch nicht feindselig gemeint.
Das mit den "Kosten" habe ich falsch bei dir interpretiert.
Ich war nur genervt, weil dass bei solchen Diskussion oft falsch diskutiert wird.
Eine Marge ist schon Kosten bereinigt.
Dazu gab es in den letzten Jahren immer wieder News, und viele verstehen es immer noch nicht.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was meint Ihr dazu  !??!

Ich bin mal gespannt ob DAS stimmt.....
GTX 1080 TI soll besser sein als die GTX Titan X

http://gpuboss.com/graphics-card/GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti


----------



## Meroveus (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr dazu  !??!
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob DAS stimmt.....
> GTX 1080 TI soll besser sein als die GTX Titan X
> ...



Selbst eine 1080 ist schneller als eine GTX Titan X, denn diese basiert auf Maxwell und nicht wie die Titan X (ohne GTX) auf Pascal .


----------



## Atlantikhawk (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

AH Danke!
Man man man man muss immer auf diese Feinheiten achten - strengt an


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich wüsste in diesem Kontext ja gern, wie viele Leute bei eBay & Co. eine GTX Titan X zum "Schnäppchenpreis" gekauft haben und dann feststellen mussten, dass das keine Pascal-Karte ist. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Grestorn (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich wüsste in diesem Kontext ja gern, wie viele Leute bei eBay & Co. eine GTX Titan X zum "Schnäppchenpreis" gekauft haben und dann feststellen mussten, dass das keine Pascal-Karte ist.



Allerdings. Wenn ich meine Titan X (Maxwell) verkaufe, werde ich das in die Beschreibung extra reinschreiben. Auch wenn mich das sicher Geld kostet, aber lieber das als hinterher Ärger mit dem Käufer. 

Manchmal versteht man die Käufer eh nicht. Ich hab letzten Dezember eine PS4 (erste Edition) für sagenhafte €285 verkauft...


----------



## Meroveus (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich wüsste in diesem Kontext ja gern, wie viele Leute bei eBay & Co. eine GTX Titan X zum "Schnäppchenpreis" gekauft haben und dann feststellen mussten, dass das keine Pascal-Karte ist.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das werden bestimmt nicht wenig sein. Ich kann mich da an ein paar Anzeigen errinnern, wo manche ihre Titan X als Pascal angepriesen haben und anhand des Data Sheets eine Titan X Maxwell ersichtlich wurde (z.B. anhand der Shader). Traurig traurig ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. März 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich wüsste in diesem Kontext ja gern, wie viele Leute bei eBay & Co. eine GTX Titan X zum "Schnäppchenpreis" gekauft haben und dann feststellen mussten, dass das keine Pascal-Karte ist.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



An deiner Stelle würde ich mich eher fragen, ob man mit einem derartigen Verkauf eine 1080 Ti finanzieren kann


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. März 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe leider sowohl Erziehung genossen als auch ein Gewissen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Grestorn (1. März 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich habe leider sowohl Erziehung genossen als auch ein Gewissen.



Mist, so ein Pech aber auch


----------



## kmf (1. März 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich habe leider sowohl Erziehung genossen als auch ein Gewissen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Tjo und mit so was kommt man dann im Leben oft zu kurz.      Und selbst beschissen werden tut dann doppelt weh ...


----------



## Kusanar (1. März 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



kmf schrieb:


> Tjo und mit so was kommt man dann im Leben oft zu kurz.      Und selbst beschissen werden tut dann doppelt weh ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der nächsten Reinkarnation wird alles gut!


----------



## Deimos (1. März 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass in Gesamt-Index ein partielles CPU-Limit wirkt, das aus dem Einzelindex Full HD herrührt. Heißt: Selbst mit einem Broadwell-E sind in Full HD einige Spiele (teilweise) CPU-limitiert, sodass die Titan X-P etwas hinter ihren Möglichkeiten zurückbleibt. Für die Zielgruppe interessanter ist da der UHD-Einzelindex, bei dem keine CPU-Bremse mehr vorhanden ist und die TXP etwas weiter von der 1080 wegkommt. Wo die 1080 Ti landet, ist ungewiss.


Grund genug, F-HD endlich aus dem Index zu nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das ist angesichts der gigantischen Verbreitung, auch in diesem Enthusiastenforum, zu früh. Wir haben aber nicht umsonst vor vielen Monaten angefangen, auch die drei Einzelindizes für die jeweiligen Auflösungen anzugeben – dann kann man sich prima darauf beziehen. Beispielsweise wird wohl niemand eine Titan X oder GTX 1080 Ti für Full HD kaufen, also behandeln wir die Indizes in WQHD und UHD.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## chaotium (5. März 2017)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 1080 Ti noch vor AMDs Vega ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

WIe Raff schon sagte, wies rausnehmen?

Full HD wird uns noch sicherlich die nächsten Jahre begleiten. Selbst ich spiele shooter auf meinen WQHD Screen FHD.


----------

